# Bersa Thunder Magazine Questions



## wingman (Nov 18, 2014)

I just purchased a Bersa Thunder 380 from Academy. The enclosed manual says it has a 7 round mag, but it easily holds 8. Here are my questions:

1. Is it a 7 or 8 round magazine?
2. Will the Mec-Gar 8 round magazine fit in this gun?
3. Will the Mec-Gar 8 round magazine add length to the grip?

Thank you for your time and knowledge.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

I always just bought the OEM Bersa mags for mine. I had the CC model, and it held one more round than the Thunder. It also had a flat base plate, and the Thunder"s 7 rounder did not.


----------



## wingman (Nov 18, 2014)

I was trying to save some money, but your suggestion is probably best.


----------



## Spike12 (Dec 10, 2008)

I've bought MecGar mags for my AR and M1A. Let's say this: you get what you pay for and considering the mag is central to a pistol running reliably, well you can figure the rest. 

As far as getting that last extra round in there; try it but don't be surprised if you have problems. You may be over compressing the spring and then causing the top round to be too tight against the lips. Remember, the mag's performance really IS central to a pistol's functionality.


----------

